# Application options to move to SA



## Dundee44 (May 20, 2017)

I have been reading a lot of fascinating posts that raises the excitement level even further to move to SA. This is my first question as a new member and hope that I am not repeating previous questions.

My daughter is married to and lives in Johannesburg with her SA born husband and their 2 young children.
Does anyone know if I would qualify to make an application to move to SA based on their status? My daughter is still waiting for her espousal documents to be finalised.
I am retired and will not intending to work.
I do not qualify for required monthly income although I will have sufficient funds to support myself and all living costs.
What are my options concerning applications travelling on Australian passport?
I am looking for this to be my final move having lived in many countries due to work.

Thank you


----------

